

How do the working conditions differ for developers across the world? - antjanus

I was wondering what it&#x27;s like working in other countries as a web developer or programmer.<p>In the US, it seems like you&#x27;re either stuck in a corporate job that pays a ton but never innovates and has no perks (besides cash). Or you work at a startup that pays less but has a more casual, open culture.<p>The language use seems to span across all the major ones (PHP, Ruby, C#, Python etc.) without much discrimination other than what place you&#x27;ll find them (C# and ASP being more corporate while PHP&#x2F;Ruby startup-y).<p>The job market also seems to be very inviting where the demand way outpaces the supply, meaning that developers can be picky and get paid a lot of cash.<p>As far as background, degrees are not required to work and make money.<p>So yeah, what is it like in other countries?
======
noplay
In France it's almost the same thing.

But in startup you have almost no perk, just more interesting jobs and more
fun. It's mostly because a lot of funder are not technical.

